# Grilling basket



## cooter79 (Oct 16, 2020)

Does anyone us a grilling basket for veggies?  If so what brand and why do you like it?


----------



## JC in GB (Oct 16, 2020)

I have two of them I use.  A small wire basket for small portions and a grill wok for larger portions.

I love grilled veggies so I use these often.

I like the grill wok better.



Hope this helps.

JC


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 16, 2020)

I’m with JC, I have that basket, but I also have a propane fired 24” wok. It grills veggies just like a Chinese restaurant. Hot & still crunchy. 
Al


----------



## JC in GB (Oct 16, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> I’m with JC, I have that basket, but I also have a propane fired 24” wok. It grills veggies just like a Chinese restaurant. Hot & still crunchy.
> Al



I want one of those propane woks.  Oh the food I could cook....  :)


----------



## mike243 (Oct 16, 2020)

Yes I dont know the brand as I have had it for years but the basket has a lid that matches , works very well no turning needed, just pick it up and shake it


----------



## mike243 (Oct 16, 2020)

try this 1, looks a lot like mine


----------



## mike243 (Oct 16, 2020)

I cant tell you how much food I threw out a over full basket trying to turn the stuff,  with the lid I shake the stuffing's out of it and nothing falls out lol


----------



## tag0401 (Oct 16, 2020)

We love our veggie basket. Not sure if the brand but it’s a 12x12 wire type basket. Works great. Good flavor when cooked over charcoal


----------



## AbirraN (Jan 9, 2022)

I have a small wire basket from Amazon years ago, and I can still use it now. Works well on vegetables! I usually add spices from Grill Master Gift Basket and I love the combination of Honey and Carolina Red.


----------



## tacotaster (Apr 20, 2022)

I use one of these lodge cast iron grill pans and really like it.


----------

